# Procorns 2011 clutches



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all

Ads is a bit busy at the moment, so I thought I'd start a thread listing all our clutches so far. PM me or adsclarke if you are interested in anything.

Powder x Platinum ph Amel, 13 eggs. Laid 8/3/11

het Cinder Diffused x het Cinder Diffused, 8 eggs. Laid 23/3/11

Ghost Bloodred het Amel Charcoal x Ghost Bloodred het Amel Charcoal, 16 eggs. Laid 1/4/11

het Sunkissed Cinder x het Sunkissed Cinder. Laid 2/4/11. _(Info only, these will not be for sale as the parents are of unknown Stargazer status.)_

We'll be at Doncaster in June, Sept and Nov and Kempton in August. 

(Looking a bit monochrome for June Doncaster at the moment!!) 


I'll update as and when more clutches happen.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And... we have colour!

Fire ph Motley x Granite het Hypo Charcoal ph Amel, 12 eggs. Laid 11/4/11

And another girl in progress but not finished yet.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Oops didn't update this - 

Normal het Lava Caramel Motley X the same, 13 eggs. Laid 11/4


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Amel het Cinder Stripe X Normal het Amel Caramel Cinder Motley, 13 eggs. Laid 14/4


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

went to london for the day and when we get back - loads of eggs!
So far we have:-

Diffused ph Pied sided X Pied sided Diffused (low expression). She's given us our first slugs of the year - 11 slugs but 7 good eggs, laid 15/4.

Normal het Amel Cinder Lava X Normal het Cinder Lava, 11 eggs. Laid 16/4.

And another girl still going so will update later.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hypo Motley het Caramel X Normal het Hypo Caramel Lavender Diffused, 16 eggs. Laid 16/4.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Great clutches this year, guys  I bet you're pleased that your females are finally laying now too, it was yours that were all holding on to them wasn't it? Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

The ones that were holding on are still pretty much still holding on and the others are catching up! The only one of those that has laid is the het topaz mot. 

anyway - more eggs!

Fire het Hypo Anery ph Charcoal X Hypo Diffused het Charcoal Anery ph Amel, 14 eggs. Laid 17/4


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Stripe het Hypo Amel Diffused X Hypo Pewter, 14 eggs. Laid 17/4.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Amel het Cinder Stripe x Amel het Cinder Stripe, 17 eggs (at last!). Laid 22/4/11


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

my cinder stripe project just went down the pan for this year.. 17 duds.. might be swaping some with you in the end lol


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Couple more clutches:

Normal het Cinder Diffused X Normal het Cinder Diffused, 13 eggs, Laid 24/4/11.

And

Ultramel no known hets X Goldust het Motley (poss ultra caramel), 13 eggs, 4 slugs. Laid 25/4/11.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Another ultramel breeding:

Ultramel het Caramel X Hypo Lavender Stripe het Amel, 6 eggs, 2 questionable and 8 slugs. Laid 26/4/11


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

This one is an interesting one - the female was a gift from a friend who wouldn't tell us all the hets. We believe she is het diffused charcoal, so she has been bred to our diffused ghost het amel charcoal. 15 eggs, laid 30/4


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> This one is an interesting one - the female was a gift from a friend who wouldn't tell us all the hets. We believe she is het diffused charcoal, so she has been bred to our diffused ghost het amel charcoal. 15 eggs, laid 30/4


 really annoys me when people do this lol...


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't really argue as she was a gift, and we did get given a STRONG hint as to who to breed her to. Given the breeder we have a good idea what she is likely to produce


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Amel het Lavender Stripe X Hypo Lavender Stripe het Amel, 11 eggs 5 slugs. Laid 2/5/11


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

no more eggs recently (having a bit of a lull there)

BUT........


PIPPING!!! Yay:flrt::flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> Can't really argue as she was a gift, and we did get given a STRONG hint as to who to breed her to. Given the breeder we have a good idea what she is likely to produce


ah right fair enough.. still annoying though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> ah right fair enough.. still annoying though


:lol2:
I want blizzards damn it!:devil:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> no more eggs recently (having a bit of a lull there)
> 
> BUT........
> 
> ...


:gasp::gasp::gasp: Please tell me this is the platinum clutch! I am DESPERATE to see them! I would very much like to have a little lady platinum from you, please :flrt:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup, its the platinum clutch  I'll here are some photos..










































Cheers
Ads


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll sex them after they have shed and let you know


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one debs and Ads...


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

4 and 4 so far - 2 pink and 1 grey nose and one egg yet to pip so really quite even (so far)


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

More eggies 

Charcoal het Hypo Diffused X Granite White-sided het/**** Charcoal het Hypo ph Amel, 21 eggs, 3 slugs. Laid 10/5 and the poor girl is shattered!.


PS I popped a couple of platinums tranferring to the rest box and there is at least 1 female


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> More eggies
> 
> Charcoal het Hypo Diffused X Granite White-sided het/**** Charcoal het Hypo ph Amel, 21 eggs, 3 slugs. Laid 10/5 and the poor girl is shattered!.
> 
> ...


Great sized clutch! And SHOTGUN :lol2: Really looking forward to seeing post shed pics


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG at last! These guys first went together in January!

Normal het Lava Caramel Motley X the same, 16 eggs. Laid 11/5.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Snow Motley X ...Well something! Probably Anery ph Hypo Cinder, 18 eggs. Laid 12/5


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Normal het Amel Lava Cinder X Amel het Lava Cinder, 13 eggs. Laid 13/5.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

fingers crossed for the lava cinder..

I want my lot to stop laying eggs now, I have to be honest lol.. I am seriously running out of room for eggs.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

lava cinder would be nice - none from our pairing last year 

We still have a number to lay and a number more we are still trying to mate! I must be mad!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I may have a few more to lay, but am quite happy for no more eggs now lol..
I've got to go and buy more hatchling tubs, water bowls etc as it is.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Miami het Amel Cinder X Candycane het Cinder, 16 eggs. Laid 16/5.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> I may have a few more to lay, but am quite happy for no more eggs now lol..
> I've got to go and buy more hatchling tubs, water bowls etc as it is.


 
Don't know about hatchling boxes, but we're certainly running out of egg boxes!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I have more boxes for eggs, but no incubator room. looking at the possible females that could still hatch, I dont think more than 1 or maybe 2 will lay.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

2nd clutch is hatching - het cinder duffused parents. 6 normals, 1 diffused and 2 cinders


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And more eggs! (and more locks tonight - gonna be a long season)

Hypo het Diffused Lavender X Normal het Hypo Lavender Caramel Diffused, 21 eggs. Laid 25/5

Normal het Cinder Lava x Normal het Cinder Lava, 16 eggs. Laid 25/5


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Caramel Diffused het Amel X Lava ph Diffused Anery Charcoal Amel, 17 eggs. Laid 29/5


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Golddust X Butter, 20 eggs. Laid 1/6.

Hypo Lavender Stripe X Hypo Pewter, 3 eggs, 8 slugs, laid 31/5. Typical that this was one of the projects we were most excited about. Ho hum.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> 2nd clutch is hatching - het cinder duffused parents. 6 normals, 1 diffused and 2 cinders


 any more updates from this one Debs?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

only the 9 eggs in that one! 7 have fed already though, and one of the cinders is especiallly interesting as it is almost banded. (Both cinders are female I believe)


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Normal het Amel Charcoal Lava X the same - 17 eggs, laid 2/6. 

PLus the het cinder sunkissed double clutched the same day. 

Plus we have 2 more being laid now - 1 looks like a clutch of slugs though


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

So we had:
Anery Caramel Motley X Granite Stripe, 2 eggs, 12 slugs, Laid 4/6

Diffused het Anery Lavender ph lots X Pewter, 13 eggs. Laid 4/6

And a Normal het Lava Amel Diffused laid 8 eggs and 12 slugs on 5/6 to our surprise. She had been paired with our Lava multihet but no matings were observed. It is possible that this is retained sperm from last years mating which was to another het lava amel diffused. Not going to be easy to tell!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And the hypo motley has double clutched 8 eggs. 

Fire clutch pipping now - we seem to have bonused an unexpected charcoal gene


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm I may have missed some clutches......

Anyway - 

Butter het diffused motley X Amel motley het diffused caramel something something something (can't remember what off the top of my head!), laid 16 eggs 15/6.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Normal het Hypo Lavender Caramel Diffused x the same, 11 eggs, 2 slugs. Laid 16/6


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> fingers crossed for the lava cinder..
> .


Pipping!...... very excited. Can only see noses at the moment though.

Opal X Caramel Stripe het Amel, 5 eggs and 4 slugs. Laid 17/6. She might have a couple more but as she is a stroppy mare I've left her alone for now!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Pipping all over the show now!

And, very excitingly for us, a snake we have been pairing with male since January FINALLY laid some eggs 

Kastanie ph Amel x Opal ph or **** Kastanie, 17 eggs. Laid 18/6.

This breeding is to test him out to see if he is homozygous Kastanie. If he is, he's a pretty special boy


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> Pipping!...... very excited. Can only see noses at the moment though.
> 
> Opal X Caramel Stripe het Amel, 5 eggs and 4 slugs. Laid 17/6. She might have a couple more but as she is a stroppy mare I've left her alone for now!


anything else on the lava cinder front Debs?>


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> anything else on the lava cinder front Debs?>


Honestly we have no idea at the moment - going to wait for first shed. You wouldn't think it was that hard to tell, but we are not sure!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

One of our het lava caramel motley girls double clutched another 7 eggs and 2 slugs yesterday. Just as well as no topaz mot out of her first clutch! We are however up to our eyeballs in lavas at the moment. 

Something like 4 clutches pipping at the moment, 2 just emerged and another 2 dimpling. Busy busy busy!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

We have had eggs from 2 of our stargazer tests now as well 

And lots of exciting hatchlings, with the normal sprinkle of pleasant surprises and slight disappointments. There may be some pics in the photos thread after Doncaster


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

some more double clutches have happened from het cinder diffused girl and amel het lavender stripe.

ALso
Fire het caramel X Caramel Stripe, 15 eggs (I think) Laid 24/6.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I have missd pretty much all my doubles this year, although there wasnt many. Not too fussed though, quite happy with the amount I have, and have been extremely lucky with poss hets coming out the way I wanted them to.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> I have missd pretty much all my doubles this year, although there wasnt many. Not too fussed though, quite happy with the amount I have, and have been extremely lucky with poss hets coming out the way I wanted them to.


We have had some good results as well and the odd gene turn up where not expected


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hypo ph Cinder Anery X Normal het Cinder Diffused ph hypo, 21 eggs. Laid 30/6.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> We have had some good results as well and the odd gene turn up where not expected


i've been mega lucky in that respect, I think the only one so far I look like not hitting...AGAIN, is the cinder bloodred, with 2 eggs only to hatch, no sign.. and to make it worse, on top of last years 4 cinder boys, this year 3 cinders boys with no sign of a girlie lol... but cant complain too much overall.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> i've been mega lucky in that respect, I think the only one so far I look like not hitting...AGAIN, is the cinder bloodred, with 2 eggs only to hatch, no sign.. and to make it worse, on top of last years 4 cinder boys, this year 3 cinders boys with no sign of a girlie lol... but cant complain too much overall.



Yes, we have mostly cinder boys as well - 2 females one of which is sold! grrr.

We've missed the lava cinder so far but 2 more clutches to go. Looks like we have got cinder diffused, but after last year we are reserving judgement until second shed!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Definately some some nice coming from procorns again this year.......:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> Yes, we have mostly cinder boys as well - 2 females one of which is sold! grrr.
> 
> We've missed the lava cinder so far but 2 more clutches to go. Looks like we have got cinder diffused, but after last year we are reserving judgement until second shed!


the het hypo cinder blood clutch finished this morning. I ended up today with the 4th male cinder, 8th in 2 years lol.. a stunning male hypo cinder, and another snakes which i was certain was cinder blood, but going on my let down last year I am waiting this time. see what it looks like after shedding lol..
congrats on your cinder morphs today, seems like you have several from the pictures.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> the het hypo cinder blood clutch finished this morning. I ended up today with the 4th male cinder, 8th in 2 years lol.. a stunning male hypo cinder, and another snakes which i was certain was cinder blood, but going on my let down last year I am waiting this time. see what it looks like after shedding lol..
> congrats on your cinder morphs today, seems like you have several from the pictures.


Thanks 

Fingers crossed for your cinder blood this year - male as well?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

seems to be female.. I think my scenario is this, I either have a pair of cinder blood, or a pair of bloods.
i'll wait for the sheds to get better pics.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I can easily see me owning about half of the babies mentioned so far. Loving the pics posted on the forum so far. Keep up the good work!

Nige, fingers crossed for a couple of cinder bloods for you.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

That's what I like to see - a potential customer :2thumb::whistling2:

Available hatchling thread will be updated in the next couple of days as a few more have had their 3rd feed. and today:

Caramel Diffused het Amel or Ultra x Amel het Caramel Diffused, 12 eggs.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And more - can't get the incubator to empty at the moment!

Amel het Lava Charcoal X Normal het AMel Charcoal Lava, 21 eggs. Laid 6/7.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> And more - can't get the incubator to empty at the moment!
> 
> Amel het Lava Charcoal X Normal het AMel Charcoal Lava, 21 eggs. Laid 6/7.


god i'm glad my lot stopped laying ages ago


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I think we are neatly at the end - 1 or 2 left and some potential double clutches brewing. Hopefully!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Normal X Hypo multihet, 24 eggs. Laid 8/7


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, still coming! OUr lovely snow motley girls double clutched 15 eggs yesterday! :eek4:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Butter het Diffused Motley x the same, 10 eggs. Laid 13/7.

Is it crazy to say the incubator is officially totally full today for the first time (and the spare one), when we are roughly a third of the way through hatching?? Think we are mad!

And we have 6 clutches pipping at the moment :no1:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> Normal X Hypo multihet, 24 eggs. Laid 8/7


Debs , can you post some details as to what the hets for these are please ? I will be round to see you and Adz soon !


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

lionfish said:


> Debs , can you post some details as to what the hets for these are please ? I will be round to see you and Adz soon !


er something like hypo het amel lavender diffused? or may be motley? can't remember to be honest!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Crazy late clutch (didn't think she was gravid!)

Amber X Hypo Diffused, 15 eggs, laid 26/7


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

And what I think is the last clutch:

Lava multihet x Pewter, 11 eggs laid 27/7.


----------

